# Specialized........here we go again!



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.neilprydebikes.com/news/latest/allez-allez-nazare.html


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

fvk specialized. Never ever will I buy a bike who so vehemently goes after small up and comers because of dumb crap like this. 2 different words with 2 different meanings but because some moron in corporate thinks they sound the same the small company can't afford to win even if they probably would have given sufficient $$$


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

alize...allez

Well, they both have an "a", a "z" and an "l". Customers will be confused. 

Specialized is crossed off my bike list...permanently.

BTW, I love how they get the dig in at the end..."allez, allez...NAZARE".


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

Neilpryde is very obviously selling re-branded open mold Chinese frames.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh wow that's epic! OMG did *I* use the E-word?  I'm gonna run for the hills and use an alias while I still can. OMG I used the A-word!!!!  They didn't patent OMG I hope.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I will NEVER buy another (lower case) specialized bike. 

That company sucks.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

vertr said:


> Neilpryde is very obviously selling re-branded open mold Chinese frames.


Shove off troll. You offer nothing. Nothing!


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

They should consider lawsuits cross-promoting with this product, which, like bicycling, also helps you produce feelings of bliss, happiness:







Or perhaps this product, which is great for those things too:








They make a big deal of it on their website (Design - NeilPryde Bikes 2014) think this company also designed some Neilpryde bikes:
Kevin Quan Studios/Home


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> I will NEVER buy another (lower case) specialized bike.
> 
> That company sucks.


Actually Specialized makes the best bikes in the world. You don't know the full story about the name infringement. Nor do I. Who came first..Allez or Alize for example. Yes companies fight like hell to protect their trade names.
Besides the choice of replacement name is awful...lol.
Its an imperfect world. If I let corporate f'cks and not the designers rule my buying decisions, I would own a bunch of third rate stuff like from that company fighting the big bully in the room Specialized. What's worse than Specialized? GM.  Lots of people driving those.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

tihsepa said:


> Shove off troll. You offer nothing. Nothing!


"With factories in China and Thaliand, the Pryde Group's manufacturing business employs more than 2,000 workers and operates under the name performance Manufacturing."


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

roadworthy said:


> Actually Specialized makes the best bikes in the world. You don't know the full story about the name infringement. Nor do I. Who came first..Allez or Alize for example. Yes companies fight like hell to protect their trade names.
> Besides the choice of replacement name is awful...lol.
> Its an imperfect world. If I let corporate f'cks and not the designers rule my buying decisions, I would own a bunch of third rate stuff like from that company fighting the big bully in the room Specialized. What's worse than Specialized? GM.  Lots of people driving those.


:thumbsup:


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Deleted and dropped out.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

roadworthy said:


> Actually Specialized makes the best bikes in the world.


Oh, well nevermind then. Some random guy says they are the best so there you have it. 

I guess we can agree to disagree. You say they are the best. I say they suck.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Oh, well nevermind then. Some random guy says they are the best so there you have it.
> 
> I guess we can agree to disagree. You say they are the best. I say they suck.


Let's see. The top pro riders in the world ride and win the most grueling races on them. I have owned 50 road bikes and mine is the best bike I have ever ridden or owned. I guess if you come to a Specialized forum and categorically say the brand sucks, you would have to base this on some logic. I can see disagreeing with their corporate posture on things. But that is silly as well if you really understand corporate mentality. But to say the bikes suck is stupid. You are not stupid are you? Will let the other guys decide. I have formed my opinion.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

roadworthy said:


> You are not stupid are you? Will let the other guys decide. I have formed my opinion.


Yes, I am stupid. Now dont argue with me. It will be hard for others to tell who is who.

Now, maybe you should go ride one of your 50 bikes big shooter.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Yes, I am stupid. Now dont argue with me. It will be hard for others to tell who is who.
> 
> Now, maybe you should go ride one of your 50 bikes big shooter.


50 bikes as in...I am old and been at it for a while.
You see...categorical comments like a product sux 'without foundation' for your view simply reflects that your allegation sux. Also, pretty rare that a top brand like Specialized sux across the board. It may only have small aspects of sucking ...but in Specialized case, this is even hard to find. If anything, Specialized is a victim of its own success. Its hard to purchase any of their new '14 models because they are sold out. You do understand these basic principles right? I am not betting the farm on it...lol.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

roadworthy said:


> 50 bikes as in...I am old and been at it for a while.
> You see...categorical comments like a product sux 'without foundation' for your view simply reflects that your allegation sux. Also, pretty rare that a top brand like Specialized sux across the board. It may only have small aspects of sucking ...but in Specialized case, this is even hard to find. If anything, Specialized is a victim of its own success. Its hard to purchase any of their new '14 models because they are sold out. You do understand these basic principles right? I am not betting the farm on it...lol.


Lol classic!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

brianb21 said:


> Lol classic!


Yeah, trying to run someone down by questioning their intelegence is pretty big. Proping up ones self with his material matters is even bigger. 

I say the company sucks and they do in my opinion. They sick their corperate attorneys on everybody they can. Thats the problem with society and business today. Sue everyone for anything. Then these people follow them around and justify these actions. 

Roadworthy, who the hell do you think you are to question me? My comment was about specialized not you. I am old and have been at it for a while too. So what? I dont waste my time with people like you or companies like specialized. I couldnt care less what you think. The feeling should be mutual. Now, Shove off pal. 
No need to reply. I got nothing more to say here. Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

tihsepa said:


> Yeah, trying to run someone down by questioning their *intelegence *is pretty big. *Proping* up ones self with his material matters is even bigger.
> 
> I say the company sucks and they do in my opinion. They sick their *corperate* attorneys on everybody they can.


Stop trolling our forum and our regulars. Also, learn some spelling.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

roadworthy said:


> Let's see. The top pro riders in the world ride and win the most grueling races on them. I have owned 50 road bikes and mine is the best bike I have ever ridden or owned. I guess if you come to a Specialized forum and categorically say the brand sucks, you would have to base this on some logic. I can see disagreeing with their corporate posture on things. But that is silly as well if you really understand corporate mentality. But to say the bikes suck is stupid. You are not stupid are you? Will let the other guys decide. I have formed my opinion.


You're havering, mate.

The "top pro riders in the world" would ride and win the "most grueling races" on Motobecanes from BikesDirect if BD paid them. Wins for a bike company these days are less about the product being ridden, and more about the size of their bank account. SpecialEd sues the crap out of everyone and sells a metric crap-ton of bikes. Ergo, they have lots of money to hire riders who will win. Pro wins mean...are you ready for this?....Jack Schitt.

The brand DOES suck. No one has said that the bikes suck. Only the brand/company. Almost as bad, though, are the SpecialEd (or Trek, or Giant, or Apple, or whatever) sycophants/fanbois.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

sheesh... and the sour taste in my mouth from the last five lawsuits still lingers without this. At this point, I wouldn't even test ride a Specialized (and I certainly wouldn't recommend them to anyone). My loss, I'll just have to stick with the second greatest bicycle company in the known universe... so much for my yellow jersey.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

headloss said:


> sheesh... and the sour taste in my mouth from the last five lawsuits still lingers without this. At this point, I wouldn't even test ride a Specialized (and I certainly wouldn't recommend them to anyone). My loss, I'll just have to stick with the *second greatest bicycle company* in the known universe... so much for my yellow jersey.


Which is that?


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> BTW, if you're on a smartphone using Tapatalk and the "New Posts" thing, you have NO idea what forum a thread is in. Otherwise, I doubt many of us would have been here to reply to this one.


I doubt it, you were just looking to engage in drama.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

As the OP, I feel I've thrown a hand grenade into a bucket of gasoline (can't say this wasn't predictable). I think the issue is the company, not the bikes. They are very aggressive, and I'm sure they think they have their reasons, but its hard for me to imagine someone mistaking a Neil pryde for a spesh. Do I think spesh have great bikes? Sure. But so do cervelo and a bunch of others. There are tons of fake cervelos and pinarellos out there as well, but I have only heard of agressive litigation from spesh. And Sinyard has been vocal in his previous apology, so I wonder how much he is in control of his law firm. 

Anyway, rag on everyone. Its finally nice up here in Rob Ford country, and we had a great 90km ride today....on our cervelos, specialized, pinarellos, cannondales, etc.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

vertr said:


> I doubt it, you were just looking to engage in drama.


No, I clicked it because I wanted to see who Sinyard was suing this time. Then I just HAD to reply, since I detest Specialized and think anyone who would ride one must be mentally and morally deficient...

See, I wasn't "just" looking to engage in drama.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> No, I clicked it because I wanted to see who Sinyard was suing this time. Then I just HAD to reply, since I detest Specialized and think anyone who would ride one must be mentally and morally deficient...
> 
> See, I wasn't "just" looking to engage in drama.


But mostly.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

vertr said:


> But mostly.


No, no... I'd say maybe 32.749%

Hardly "mostly"...


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Man, I do out for a couple of hours and I get lambasted by the grammar cops and some guy with 50 bikes who thinks I am his grandpa. 
Oh, and negative rep to boot. Awesome! I did return the rep accordingly. 

These specialized fanboys are awesome. 
At least I had a nice ride.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

tihsepa said:


> Man, I do out for a couple of hours and I get lambasted by the grammar cops and some guy with 50 bikes who thinks I am his grandpa.
> Oh, and negative rep to boot. Awesome! I did return the rep accordingly.
> 
> These specialized fanboys are awesome.
> At least I had a nice ride.


I didn't ride (I'm at the shop), but at least I don't own a Specialized. I only have 2nd class bikes... Cyfac, Rocky Mountain, Rawland - you know, crap.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> I didn't ride (I'm at the shop), but at least I don't own a Specialized. I only have 2nd class bikes... Cyfac, Rocky Mountain, Rawland - you know, crap.


Maybe you can sue specialized and get a better bike? 
I hear Mike Sinyard likes that. 
Or talk to that dude above. He has 50 of them.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

roadworthy said:


> Which is that?


Pick any ten made in the same factory...

Quality differences are marginal, the only thing that sets apart Specialized is their over-active legal department. It's a brand, not a manufacturer.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

headloss said:


> Pick any ten made in the same factory...
> 
> Quality differences are marginal, the only thing that sets apart Specialized is their over-active legal department. It's a brand, not a manufacturer.


I guess R&D, customer service, and supporting professional and amateur racing count for nothing?


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

For guys that don't like specialized why even come to this section? If you think that specialized is the only company protecting themselves your insane. And don't tell me that neilpryde bikes didn't realize the similarity in he name.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

brianb21 said:


> For guys that don't like specialized why even come to this section? If you think that specialized is the only company protecting themselves your insane. And don't tell me that neilpryde bikes didn't realize the similarity in he name.


Exactly. They came here to **** on our forum.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

brianb21 said:


> For guys that don't like specialized why even come to this section? If you think that specialized is the only company protecting themselves your insane. And don't tell me that neilpryde bikes didn't realize the similarity in he name.


You ever confused a bicycle with a bicycle shop or a race in France?

This episode = same quality of bullsh*t from SpecialEd. Yet another black eye to a company founded by an utter douche and run by a bunch of douchy lawyers.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

vertr said:


> Stop trolling *our forum and our regulars*. Also, learn some spelling.


Says the guy with 43 posts to the guy with north of 8300 posts...:thumbsup:


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

vertr said:


> I guess R&D, customer service, and supporting professional and amateur racing count for nothing?


No different than their *actual competition. Fortunately for us, the bicycle market is a crowded one with plenty of options.

(*not to be confused with the non-competition that they like to sue on a regular basis).



brianb21 said:


> For guys that don't like specialized why even come to this section? If you think that specialized is the only company protecting themselves your insane. And don't tell me that neilpryde bikes didn't realize the similarity in he name.


I stay out of the other posts in this sub-section. I don't lecture people considering Specialized on business ethics. If anything, this particular thread is simply in the wrong section (that, or there is nothing wrong with me responding to it). I rarely pay much attention to what section a post is made in, I just go to "new posts."


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

chudak said:


> Says the guy with 43 posts to the guy with north of 8300 posts...:thumbsup:


Check out my register date chief. I've been reading this forum a long time. Also, nobody gives a **** about your internet penis. Who are you again?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

There are enough good bike manufacturers that one can chose who they give their hard earned money to. I will not buy a specialized bike or products because of their trademark policies, just like I won't buy anything Nike because they support Micheal Vick. 



brianb21 said:


> For guys that don't like specialized why even come to this section? If you think that specialized is the only company protecting themselves your insane. And don't tell me that neilpryde bikes didn't realize the similarity in he name.


They are spelled and pronounced differently, so to me, they shouldn't have any say in Neilpryde using the name. Specialized are just bullies who go overboard on their lawsuit threats.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

love4himies said:


> There are enough good bike manufacturers that one can chose who they give their hard earned money to. I will not buy a specialized bike or products because of their trademark policies, just like I won't buy anything Nike because they support Micheal Vick.


Hilarious conflation of Specialized with Nike. But does beg the question of why are all the bottom feeders here dissing Specialized. Of course that is what bottom feeders do...they lurk where they don't belong. So why are you on a Specialized forum if you don't ride their bikes or like the company?. Let's see. I don't go onto a Harley website and say that the company panders to fat guys with fragile ego's who dress up to look like tough guys...lol. So why are you here? To remind us you are aren't smart enough to make an informed decision? We know that already Mr. Obvious.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

roadworthy said:


> The reason why they elected to change the name versus fight it in court is because they would lose...Specialized is right.


Sorry, but that is almost never the case in these things with Specialized. They generally only go after people who can't defend themselves, because doing so would cause bankrupting/significant financial hardship due to legal costs. Epic Wheels, Cafe Roubaix, Stumptown, Volagi. I think there were one or two others, but it's hard to keep up with.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

roadworthy said:


> Hilarious conflation of Specialized with Nike. But does beg the question of why are all the bottom feeders here dissing Specialized. Of course that is what bottom feeders do...they lurk where they don't belong. So why are you on a Specialized forum if you don't ride their bikes or like the company?. Let's see. I don't go onto a Harley website and say that the company panders to fat guys with fragile ego's who dress up to look like tough guys...lol. So why are you here? To remind us you are aren't smart enough to make an informed decision? We know that already Mr. Obvious..


Unless I'm mistaken, this is a public forum, and this thread relates to Specialized. It doesn't make it misplaced just because it's negative. That's like telling the guy who says "My bike cracked twice, and I think they suck" he shouldn't be posting because he isn't a fanboi.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

fontarin said:


> Sorry, but that is almost never the case in these things with Specialized. They generally only go after people who can't defend themselves, because doing so would cause bankrupting/significant financial hardship due to legal costs. Epic Wheels, Cafe Roubaix, Stumptown, Volagi. I think there were one or two others, but it's hard to keep up with.


That is your position and certainly the position of others who have disdain for Specialized...or...Specialized fights like hell to protect its branding and believe there to be an infringement. You see, Specialized isn't stupid and they know there is a social backlash for taking the position they do. And yet they forge on because it is what they believe to be in their best interest in spite of this fall out. A calculated risk. In this most recent case, it is quite possible if not probable that the Alize name was chosen to capitalize on Specialized success...especially if chosen understanding the presence of Allez in the industry as a johhny come lately. One could construe this as pure coincidence or innocence...or conversely that the smaller company was trying to capitalize on the success of a bigger company. It happens all the time. Who is to blame? The big bad bully. The truth is generally someplace in the middle and all top companies have teams of lawyers that constantly litigate...including Trek's lawsuit to break away from Gary Fisher to capitalize on the 29er market and sell 29ers under their own brand.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

roadworthy said:


> Hilarious conflation of Specialized with Nike. But does beg the question of why are all the bottom feeders here dissing Specialized. Of course that is what bottom feeders do...they lurk where they don't belong. So why are you on a Specialized forum if you don't ride their bikes or like the company?. Let's see. I don't go onto a Harley website and say that the company panders to fat guys with fragile ego's who dress up to look like tough guys...lol. So why are you here? To remind us you are aren't smart enough to make an informed decision? We know that already Mr. Obvious.


Nothing is being conflated, here... she stated a personal reason for avoiding a company based on the corporate personality. If you don't have anything nice to say, then maybe it's better to say nothing at all? No reason to start with the "bottom feeder" crap.

This is not a "Specialized Forum" it's a subforum on a bicycle forum. There's a big difference. One requires actively creating an account on a site for a product that some personally dislike. The other requires seeing a post on the "new posts" feed and commenting (sometimes without even realizing which subforum it's in). No one is here to troll (at the very least, I speak for the majority of those criticizing S-law here). 

I never had a problem with S-Law, until I realized how hyperactive their legal dept is. I don't see them as a bicycle company anymore, I see them as a corporate entity that would rather fight unnecessary legal battles than focus on products and public image. That's their choice, my choice is to not even consider their products in light of all this. I'm glad you like their bikes enough to passionately defend their corporate bs in a public forum... no clue why you feel the need to defend them, they will do just fine if you don't. 

I don't question your desire to ride their product, if you like the fit and feel, more power to you. Please respect my desire to have nothing to do with the company, I would prefer that this wasn't the case, which is the very reason why I complain on a public forum. I'd rather see the brand as another potential future purchase than a corporate bully... but, all I see is the bully.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

roadworthy said:


> Hilarious *conflation* of Specialized with Nike.


----------

